
Show HN: Ferp, a Functional JavaScript Framework - mrozbarry
https://github.com/ferp-js/ferp
======
mrozbarry
Author here. While the README doesn't dive in too much on how to use Ferp, you
can checkout the gitbook documentation here:
[https://ferp.mrbarry.com](https://ferp.mrbarry.com), and I also have more
real-world examples here: [https://github.com/ferp-
js/examples](https://github.com/ferp-js/examples) .

